# Lower Provo River Access



## hawkeye

Last night we were fly fishing the section of the Lower Provo below the Deer Creek Dam near the trailer park in Provo Canyon and a resident of the trailer park told us that we were tresspassing. We entered the river at walk in access point down below and walked up the river to this point. Can someone help me understand if we were in fact tresspassing? I had previously heard that that there was a recorded easement for sportsman and fishermen through this area. What about all of the rafters that float through this area? This may be further complicated by the poor law that the legislature passed a couple of years ago.

I appreciate your thoughts and comments. Feel free to pm me.

Hawkeye


----------



## Fishrmn

Welcome to reality. You could float through and fish. You cannot stop and fish. You can't anchor and fish. You cannot wade and fish.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## martymcfly73

Unfortunately they were right. That section is off limits. Except to a couple of guide services that don't mind trespassing. There used to be an easement but HB 141 nixed it. There used to be fisherman's access parking and trails. But not anymore. Both sides of the river on that section are private.


----------



## Trooper

You commie! Why would you think that you could fish where you didn't buy permission? Obviously, all of nature's bounty has to be purchased! Thankfully once the state sells off all the federal land to real estate developers we won't have any more free loaders like you out there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla

The easement you are referring to is lower in the canyon on the Ault property where they do zip lines now.


----------



## martymcfly73

TS30 said:


> The easement you are referring to is lower in the canyon on the Ault property where they do zip lines now.


There used to be one in the campground by the actual campgrounds. But that was before conaster and all the stream access. They had fisherman parking and trails for access.


----------



## hawkeye

Thanks guys. I am familiar with the current law in Utah -- thanks to our fine legislature and governor. However, I heard a rumor that their might be an actual written easement through this section. I guess I was wrong.

TS30, is there an actual written easement through the Ault property?

Hawkeye


----------



## Daisy

hawkeye said:


> Thanks guys. I am familiar with the current law in Utah -- thanks to our fine legislature and governor. However, I heard a rumor that their might be an actual written easement through this section. I guess I was wrong.
> 
> TS30, is there an actual written easement through the Ault property?
> 
> Hawkeye


Yes, easement: http://www.i9studios.com/USAC/AultUDOT_PublicAccessEasement.pdf


----------



## martymcfly73

Although Ault makes one call to his brother in law and the river is lined with his private security force, aka the DWR, telling people they are trespassing.


----------



## coolgunnings

Ault actually owns 0 propert across the river from the camp ground, nor does he own the camp ground. So Aults easment means nothing up there.


----------



## hawkeye

Daisy, just to be clear, is that written easement for the Ault property only? It is tough to tell from the legal description.

Hawkeye


----------



## martymcfly73

hawkeye said:


> Daisy, just to be clear, is that written easement for the Ault property only? It is tough to tell from the legal description.
> 
> Hawkeye


Yes just the Ault property.


----------



## Daisy

Best to use the bridge as the reference point, and go from there.


----------

